# Gold in them thar hills



## Ray Gun (Sep 5, 2021)

This is not what I would call "scrap" in the traditional sense but it is just laying around.
*The most GOLD NUGGETS I've ever found in a single day!!
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2bbS_7MT0Q

That was $880.34 Rs 64,260 on today's spot price in a single day of gold sniping. I doubt you have many days like that in a year but it is still worth noting that if you find a good location it is worth your time!

If you find a river like this one you will be spending a week at a time (I know I will).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13Ccl62i6vM

I know we all have *Gold-fever* to some degree or another here so I thought I would share this video.
Gold prospecting is something I have been looking at for a few weeks now and I did not know ... just like the first batch, I saw Streetips refine of the Pentium pro chips ... how much gold you can find in places you least expect.
Pentium pro chips are a guaranteed 0.33 gm per chip or 330 gm per 1000 chips. India is drowning in Pentium pro chips ... I found a dealer here who can get me all I can use for Rs 1000 per 1000 chips or $13.70.

But finding a river that has a good downstream section from an old gold prospecting site could be well worth the time for a look-e-see ...
The geology is identical all the way from Australia to China so India is awash with gold that has not been found.
We only pulled 1,4 tonnes in 2017 - Australia pulled out 325 million tonnes in 2019 (from 66 operational mines). So India is clearly not meeting targets that are 100% here.
The Kolar Gold Fields (KGF) in Karnataka (where the British pulled all their gold) – about 50 kilometres from modern-day Bangalore – is possibly the oldest gold mine in India.

There will be plenty of places in the US where old gold mines were putting good yields and there will still be gold flakes in the river systems around the sites.
Panning looks tedious and takes a long time to find that number of flakes I just saw the guy from Tasmania pull out of the river in a day.
You can speed up the process but you need big plant machines and a lot of cash investment ... not to mention permission to work the site in the first place.
The gold sniping technique is by far the quickest and easiest method I have ever seen. 
And without YouTube, I would have lived the rest of my life not even knowing ...
So I thought I would share this information.

Although if you are living in England ... *I am sorry* ... but you are sh!t out of luck.
No one told you to stay in the arse end of the planet just because you were born there!

And I just found this ...
Gold is a natural metal that can be found almost everywhere in India - streams, rivers, oceans, rocks, and the Earth’s crust. But did you know that people make a living by extracting gold from these sources?
One of these is the Sonajhar community of Chhattisgarh. They filter gold particles from the River Mahanadi that flows through the states of Chhattisgarh and Odisha in central India. For decades, the men and women of the Sonajhar community have been traditionally involved in collecting and filtering gold from the wet soil and selling it directly to local goldsmiths.
https://www.mygoldguide.in/gold-panning-in-india

I guarantee that none of these communities would have ever thought to put on a wet suit and a snorkel/face mask ... then go upstream from where the panning is done.


A streak of gold originating on the Chota Nagpur Plateau just south of Ranchi, the capital of Jharkhand, winds almost 400 kilometres, passing West Bengal and Orissa until it descends into the Bay of Bengal. This river's name, Subarnarekha, literally translates to “line/streak of gold” in several Indian languages.
If you live in the US I would think the West-coast all the way up to the Canadian border.

*Disclaimer* Placer (panned) gold is never pure gold. Gold is always found as a natural alloy. It runs anywhere from 50% on up to 96% pure gold. So if you hit 96% in an area you know it is going to be consistent.
Here is one of the largest nuggets I have ever seen (see pic) and some random gold panning sessions that looked like they were worth getting out of bed for ...


----------



## Ray Gun (Sep 5, 2021)

Here are some of the panning sessions that looked well worth getting out of bed for ...


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Sep 5, 2021)

Looks like you’re in a far more productive area than I am! I still love getting out and spending a few early morning hours in a creek somewhere.


----------



## Ray Gun (Sep 6, 2021)

Those are just stock Google images. I only discovered gold sniping this weekend as the videos from *Tassie Boys Prospecting* only came up after I was searching for gold prospecting content due to my knowledge of India being *VERY *under-harvested! 
That big nugget in the first post is from a metal detector session around an old claim.
From what I watched this weekend river sniping and metal detector sessions look about equal as far as the yields.
I have seen the *Tassie Boys Prospecting* get from 3 gm a day to 13 gm + a day ... in both river sniping sessions and metal detector sessions.
Once I understood the techniques being utilized I went through all the videos and skipped to the end to see the days numbers on the scales. 3/4 gm days are common and 12/13 mg not so much that is from either river sniping or metal detector sessions. That 103 gm nugget in the pic from the first post is a once in a lifetime event. If you are happy finding 3/4 gm daily you will not be disappointed.

You can clearly increase your yields from both methods by researching the areas you are working. 
Here is a great example ...
*Finding a $35,000 Gold Paystreak Sniping Underwater
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-BecmdCm0k&t=769s 
This guy (video above) saw Levi doing his thing on YouTube a couple of years ago and tried it out ... he came up empty-handed for weeks ... as in* NOTHING AT ALL* until he did two things ... studying the technique that Levi uses when working a site and researching were the most densely gold populated areas are likely to be. He then hit one of the biggest areas any of us will ever work ... and he is a NOOB!

That $35,000 number is *CLICKBAIT *as if the alloy is only 60% 999.9 then you can clearly reduce that number by 40%. And their gold flakes do not look high purity to me (by eye).
I did ask Levi if he had any of his gold assayed but he has not responded. If he does not respond or deletes the question ... his motivations are clear. He does not want his subs to know that gold in its natural state is an alloy and the purity will range from 50% to 96% ... *that is not so sexy for your content!*

There is a river system in India that is putting out enough for people to do this professionally but it is the other side of the continent to where I am ... thus I can not see myself making weekly trips to that destination.
But my side of India has the ghat mountain range ... and if you are going to field gold in higher density per sq/km it is near the mountain ranges. Post monsoon is apparently a good time to go as that is how the gold gets washed down the river system to get caught up in the crevices.
North India (Hindi Kush) and Western ghats areas are going to be the best areas in India to find gold as this is the geological activity that pushes gold to the surface and displaces it from bedrock.

Gold may occur as deposits called lodes, or veins, in fractured rock. It may also be dispersed within Earth's crust. Most lode deposits form when heated fluids circulate through gold-bearing rocks, picking up gold and concentrating it in new locations in the crust. Chemical differences in the fluids and the rocks, as well as physical differences in the rocks, create many different types of lode deposits.
Over millions of years, gold flakes and nuggets worn away from veins are swept into bodies of water. The heavy gold settles in stream-, lake- and riverbeds, and on the sea floor, forming placer ("PLASS-er") deposits.
https://www.amnh.org/exhibitions/gold/incomparable-gold/forming-deposits

A small amount of reading can help you plan areas to start working and if your math was accurate you will stumble across some *BIG *deposits.
People did not have the internet in the late 1880s (wink).


----------



## Ray Gun (Sep 6, 2021)

Check this out ...
*Biggest Single GOLD NUGGET - RECORD BREAKING!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VubRv6qzRAE

It goes to show that when you research your sites they can give you some big finds.
She was at that spot for 2/3 hours.
If you look at the *Golden Beard Media* account you will see that they are doing *WAY *better than the guys in Tasmania are.
[/b]... these guys are *MERC-ING* it ... look at all the videos from this year alone 
https://www.youtube.com/c/GoldenBeardMedia/videos

You can buy a metal detector that locates gold *ONLY *... I had no idea until I just read from the link below ... my question is why are the guys in Tasmania using a common or garden metal detector and digging up bits of wire and old Coke cans?!
Detecting gold is as Unique an activity as the gold detector machine itself. These can be used to detect gold from underground hidden treasures or on the surface. Some of them can detect gold below the ground. This is the ultimate choice of people who are searching for gold, relics, cache, etc underground for hobby and mining purposes. These products have a lot of variety suiting to different conditions and depth of the prospective metal.
https://www.detectorindia.com/gold-detectors/

I have a lot to research after just one weekend on *YouTube * ... I wonder if these metal detectors that locate *ONLY *gold are waterproof?


----------

